# AW Batteries?



## xdarkfluxx (Aug 10, 2011)

I am pretty new to lithium ion powered batteries and though my research I keep seeing people reference AW batteries as one of the best to buy.
So just a couple of questions about AW.
Who is AW? I can't seem to find much information online about the company and they don't seem to have a website. They seem to have an account in cpf but thats about it.
What makes AW batteries special? and so expensive. I see Ultrafire 18650 3000mah for around $12 for 2, while AW 18650 2900mah are $18 each.


----------



## shadowjk (Aug 10, 2011)

I've gathered that it's roughly like this: Lithium battery factories churn out everything from top grade to unusable quality cells. Big companies like laptop manufacturers get most of the A quality cells. The B and C grade cells are sold in bulk to whoever will buy them, usually people who slap a fancy sounding label/brand on them, and a made up mAh rating. In addition to this there are various "recycling" operations that break apart old laptop packs, take out the cells and put a label on them.

AW obviously doesn't manufacture anything himself, but we've come to trust that he always has sourced good quality cells with consistent performance and excellent safety record.


----------



## moderator007 (Aug 10, 2011)

AW uses quality panasonic batteries. They have been proven to be high quality and reliable cells from AW.
AW only puts a pcb on the battery then heatshrinks it with the AW label. Its a panasonic cell.


----------



## samgab (Aug 10, 2011)

I've got a few AW Li-ion cells, and a few from other brands.
The AW and Redilast cells, to name a couple of brands, are quality Panasonic or similar cells that have had good quality PCB protection circuitry added, and then wrapped in a shrinkwrap cover, branded with the name of the company, and sold individually.
If you go with a brand that is not well respected, it is possibly you will be getting recycled or poor grade cells, and the claims they make as to their capacity will be a totally fictional figure they invent.
*You get what you pay for, at the end of the day. Caveat emptor.*
For instance, look at this comparison of some common 18650 cells.
You'll see that some of them claim "3600 mAh", "3000 mAh" etc, but those claims in some cases bear no correlation to the actual tested capacity of the cells.


----------



## HotWire (Aug 11, 2011)

What he said. AW & Redilast are the only cells I buy now. In the past I've had other cells that worked, but every so often I'd get a dud. No duds with AW & Redilast. They pack the power and they seem to survive my torture better than other brands.


----------



## xdarkfluxx (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for the great information.
Though could you also address my first question. Why can't I find any company information on AW? If I do happen to get a dud am I sol? How would I contact AW to get help? Or do batteries not come with support/warranty.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Aug 12, 2011)

Look over AW's LiIon Sales Thread in the Marketplace. AW is, and his products are, very well respected throughout CPF. His service is consistently and absolutely first rate. And welcome to CPF!


----------



## KiwiMark (Aug 12, 2011)

xdarkfluxx said:


> I see Ultrafire 18650 3000mah for around $12 for 2


 
You can get Trustfire 2400mAh cells for less money and they have more capacity, the Ultrafire 3000mAh cells are NOT 3000mAh.
If you buy AW cells then you will find you pretty much get the capacity that AW claims, that is way better than what you get with Ultrafire.



xdarkfluxx said:


> If I do happen to get a dud am I sol? How would I contact AW to get help? Or do batteries not come with support/warranty.


 
If you have a problem then just contact AW, he stands behind his products and his reputation. I have bought various cells from him (14500, 16350, 16350 LiFePO4, 18650, IMR 18650, IMR 26500) and a couple of his soft start drivers for Maglite D cell flashlights - there is nothing wrong with his products or his service.
AW cells aren't the cheapest, but when you buy cheaper cells you are MUCH more likely to get a dud.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 12, 2011)

To answer your specific question, I do not believe that AW has a retail company operation. His relationship to members and various flashlight resellers seems to have started at CPF, and I have bought hundreds of cells from him over the years, and NEVER had any question, problem, or delay. A few minor issues were resolved easily, quickly, and completely. Redilast is also good, and I have nothing bad to say about them, only that I don't have the many years of repeat orders experience that builds loyalty and confidence as I do with AW. AW also has been very very helpful in considering, listening, and giving new practical solutions we have asked for in this community for many years.


----------



## razirafi (Apr 12, 2013)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Look over AW's LiIon Sales Thread in the Marketplace. AW is, and his products are, very well respected throughout CPF. His service is consistently and absolutely first rate. And welcome to CPF!



Hello, I am planning on purchasing rechargeable batteries for my flashlights and I can't seem to find this thread. Can someone kindly point me in the right direction?


----------



## razirafi (Apr 12, 2013)

ooops, sorry....I have found it now via google


----------



## Southland Vapor (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello, 
Does anyone know if AW has a website I can look at their product, and order direct? 
I'm looking to purchase a large amount of batteries. 

Thank you!


----------



## Chodes (Jul 12, 2013)

Southland Vapor said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know if AW has a website I can look at their product, and order direct?
> I'm looking to purchase a large amount of batteries.
> 
> Thank you!



This thread has a total of 11 posts before yours and includes the answer to your question.


----------



## Norm (Jul 12, 2013)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Look over AW's LiIon Sales Thread in the Marketplace. AW is, and his products are, very well respected throughout CPF. His service is consistently and absolutely first rate. And welcome to CPF!





Chodes said:


> This thread has a total of 11 posts before yours and includes the answer to your question.



Here is the link.

Norm


----------

